# Notes and Observations from Mr. White's Seminar on Form 7



## Yondanchris (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello All, 

 I was fortunate enough to attend a seminar today at Mr. White's Karate Studio
 in Huntington Beach, Ca on Form 7. My instructor (Clark Cole) and I got there
 a few minutes early and realized that we where the only Kenpoists from "outside"
of Mr. White's studio in attendance. But Mr. Cole and I have come to feel as 
though Mr. White's studio has been so inviting, friendly, and a fun place to 
train at that it has become a "second home" for us! I did not participate 
in the actual seminar as it will be a while before Form 7 comes up in my training
 but, I was able to sit on the sidelines and take copious notes 
(now I realize going through my notes I missed a few things...) 

Anyways...below are my notes as Mr. White presented the material technique by technique. _*
DISCLAIMER:* the "quotations" and (Parenthesis) are my own and are either personal notes, 
ideas, or quotes (usually synopsis). I know I have mistakes in the names/attacks within the form
so please correct me, so I can fix the error, please! 

Mr. Bob White&#8217;s Seminar on Form 7 
7/20/2013
*Opening Notes on Form 7*
_

Observed Lack of Teamwork between upper and lower body In creating power 
 


Kenpoists rushing through the form without paying attention to 
footwork or power generation &#8220;looks like they are paining&#8221; 
 


5 Grips on the Escrima Stick/Kenpo Club 
                      Hammer, Middle, Bottom (dagger), ??????, Baseball



Striking Methods of Execution in Form 7 
                     Thrusting, Slashing, Whipping, Compound Strikes



Basic Ingredients (Basics) -> Recipes (Self Defense) 
 


Supination ->(Rotation) -> Pronation 
                       Compression -> Rotation -> Expansion 
                              1 2 (3) 4 



&#8220;Home Base&#8221; or &#8220;Reference Points&#8221; 
                  within the form being either: 


Horse Stance to 12 O&#8217;Clock 
Left Neutral Bow to 3 O&#8217;Clock 
*
Walk through of Techniques in Form 7*
Each of these are a &#8220;Set&#8221; (Both Left and Right &#8220;sides&#8221 
1[SUP]st[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Five Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Kick - Punch Combination


Angle Improve instead of a Twist Stance 
 
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Reversing Storms&#8221;
Attack: Step Thru Punch 


&#8220;Violin-ing&#8221; 
Blocking Above/Below the Elbow 
 
3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Repeating Storms&#8221; 
Attack:  Step Thru Punch


Figure Eight or Infinity Pattern 
Range of motion used in the wrist 
 
4[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Clashing Storms&#8221;
Attack: Kick &#8211; Punch Combination


Use of a compound strike much like an elbow sandwich with the feature of a backstop. 
Use of the plus or cross symbol as a visual aid 

5[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Gathering Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch


&#8220;Power Move&#8221; 
&#8220;Spring out of the twist&#8221; aka Step on the Tack 
Use of both fist and club as a single weapon 
          Striking (raking) through the target. 

6[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Flashing Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch


Dr. Dave Crouch &#8220;ism&#8221; of &#8220;Cowboy Lasso &#8216;wahoo&#8217; &#8221; 
Continual use of the club as a pinning/pressing check 
 
7[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Whirling Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch


&#8220;Scissoring&#8221; action, a reoccurring theme of the form 
 
8[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Destructive Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch

9[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Shield & Storm&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch

10[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Twisting Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Kick &#8211; Punch Combination 


Twist Stance &#8220;Knee to Knee&#8221; &#8220;Flashlight Test&#8221; 
          (In place or rotating twist?) 


Elbows aim strikes (ala Strike Set 2) 
&#8220;Mumbled Motion&#8221;, lack of clarity due to forced speed and (waiving the magic wand) 
&#8220;Early Racket Preperation&#8221; 
 
11[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Twirling Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Step Thru Punch 


&#8220;Open Ended Triangle&#8221; 
 
12[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Hooking/Crossing Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Two Hand Push


Left Gauging/Pinning Check 
 
13[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; Thundering Storms&#8221; 
Attack: Kick &#8211; Punch Combination

14[SUP]th[/SUP] Technique Set &#8211; &#8220;Leaping Storms&#8221; 
Attack: 


Fulcrum Strike 
 

Thanks for reading ya'll...enjoy!


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 1, 2013)

...and the only sound I hear is crickets, I'm amazed at the lack of overt corrections or opinions of the form...is this really the Kenpo section? Perhaps the Christian Kenpo Fellowship and the Kenpo Ohana Seminar are finally rubbing off on kenpoists!


----------

